#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-04-08
<toraukw> hi guys 
<toraukw> italians?
<mapreri> toraukw: hi
<mapreri> toraukw: in this channel there are only sub-italian-team meetings, generally there no people here
<jenking_> salve a tutti ho un problema con le .iso , qualcuno è on ?
<mapreri> jenking_: qui ci son solo le riunioni, il supporto è in #ubuntu-it. se sei dalla pagina cerca.ubuntu-it.org clicca su "supporto"
<DD3my> Buonanotte a tutti :)
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-04-10
<anthyl> ciaooo un buon programma per i video da farsi in casa?
<anthyl> Cinelerra Heroine Warrior me lo suggerite?
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-04-13
<casawi> ciao
<casawi> ho installto xubuntu su virtual box pero schermo pecollo come facio grandire schermo
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2020-04-07
<[S]oldato> salve
